# Opel Corsa OPC 480hp - Total Detail



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Knowing my passion for detailing, a friend of mine, has kindly asked me to detail his car which definitely needed some attention.

So, I accepted the challenge and he had his car dropped off to my garage so I could give it some loving 

Since the car came in dirty, I had to wash it before doing anything else. I started with the wheels and cleaned them with VP Bilberry in 1/4 solution and then de-ironed with Wolf's Brake Duster

Before










Cleaning with VP










Deironizing










Then I washed the whole car with Prima Mystique and dried with Cloud 9.



















Since the car would stay in for the next 3-4 days, I went for the interior which needed some attention



















Oily steering wheel










So I firstly vacuumed and then brushed the mattes with some VP Interior Cleaner. I also brushed the fabric part of the seats with the same product.










And then washed all leather surfaces with Zaino Z-9 and treated with Z-10





































I also dressed all other plastics with PB Natural look.

So finally, the interior was fine and I could move on with the exterior the next day










So the following day I had a pass with Bilt-Hamber Normal Clay which raised a lot of contamination. I used Dodo Juice Born Slippy as lube.

Then was the inspection of the surfaces



















There is a clear bra on the hood










Here is a short video showing how severely swirled everything was. You may also see many many holograms due to a previous buff with a rotary






So after inspection I tried the combination I intended to use mainly so I had some 50-50 shots and a short video















Combo of choice was LC orange pad and menzerna PO203S on my DA buffer.

As polishing procedure would start before Saturday, I thought I could make some progress with the rest of the prject.

So I removed some oxidation from the metal surrounding of the fog lights



















I used some Dodo Metal Polish, an MF and hand POWA for that.

Then, after some clay and IPA on the wheels, I thought I should apply some nanolex alloy and paint premium sealant










I left it to cure and then buffed. I finished with some CG V7 for the final looks. Tyres were treated with Zaino Z-16



















engine bay needed some attention too. I used a strong Solution of Insta Finish APC and a VP Chemical resistant brush



















After some Sonus Motor Kote everything looked fine










At that point I also sprayed the interior with RG Antibacterial










So I called it for the day until next morning when the big polish would take place!

So about 10AM a friend came by to help and brought his new rotary and started buffing










I had already done some progress and at the time was polishing with a spot pad some details.










Here are a couple of 50-50 shots



















Polishing procedure went smooth and results were more than outstanding.
































































After cleaning from all the dust produced while polishing, I thoroughly cleaned all glasses with AG Glash polish and then sealed with nanolex










And treated rubber seals with wolf's black out










Then came the protection. 2 layers of ZFX'ed Zaino Z2 was the sealant of choice, then WG 2.0 and finally 2 layers of RaceGlaze Signature 55 wax. I also sprayed some Zaino Z6 which I really love!

So I called my friend to come and take his car back. I can;t describe the look on his face when he saw his car laying in my garage, swirl and hologram free, 2 tones darker, wetter and more glossy than it ever has been!

We took the car out for some photos so here they are

























































































I hope you enjoyed reading as I enjoyed detailing this car. It has been a long and painful procedure but it paid back!

Thanx for reading, comments are welcomed


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Great finish! I can believe the state of the paint before you got to work on it, the amount of stone chips I have on mine proves how soft the Arden blue paint is.

Would be interested knowing what that's lowered on. BBS CH wheels look good on all cars fact.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Cracking car mate and lovely work, but be careful what you post as it's against forum rules to post any paid work and any work coming from a business, paid or not :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job, looks mint


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Cracking car mate and lovely work, but be careful what you post as it's against forum rules to post any paid work and any work coming from a business, paid or not :thumb:


I'm familiar with the rules. I don't run a business, I am an amature detailer who does this as a hobby. It might look that it's the oposite but that's just not the case


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great work from yourself and kostas, very nice


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh I see you recognise the back of his head


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Cracking car mate and lovely work, but be careful what you post as it's against forum rules to post any paid work and any work coming from a business, paid or not :thumb:


I can confirm that not a single pennie recieved from the owner who is friend.

It was just a happy session.



wanner69 said:


> Great work from yourself and kostas, very nice


Cheers Wayne.

Actually Insigner is a Kostas too lol


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great write up on some great work on a great little car, am I reading that title right, does this wee motor have 480bhp.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes it is on the flywheel (432 on the wheels)

It is an oversized to 1.800cc OPC engine with a Garret TD06 20G turbo charger


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeez, I bet that takes some taming and is very entertaining.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

kstoilas said:


> Oh I see you recognise the back of his head


My back of my head is world known :lol:

And a front one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Car looks great 

What turbo are you running? Never heard of a Garrett TD06 before.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine has a Stock K03 running 260bhp

The Corsa has a Greddy TD06 20G not a Garrett, I am sorry if I wrote Garrett before, my mistake


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Just pulling ya leg on the turbo lol.......However Could of been a nice name for a hybrid


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm saving money for a stock K04 from Astra H OPC (oh I am with forged pistons etc)


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Good choice, can get them new on exchange from dealers for little money. (£360 over here)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanx guys, I am still in pain so these comments ease it alot


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looking great there buddy.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you mate


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

good job, all the hard work paid off


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job, really do love arden blue!!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job, lovely colour and a serious amount of power for something of that size!

I absolutely hate the Transformers logo on cars, and it makes it look a bit cheap and nasty imo. Other than that it's very tastefully done.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate! My standard VXR is fun enough that must be rediculous :lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

epic.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

(still in pain) thank you guys!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning cracking work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Stunning work and 480bhp? Wow

Is it really that by though? If it is then I'm guessing the block will be melting pretty dam soon.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

It is year Number 5 that this car is over 350bhp. It is what is called bulletproof engine with much money put on it. 

Thank you.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning work guys :argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good work Kostas. :thumb:

Kotsos is polishing with the rotary not spinning


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

He is polishing with his x-ray / laser powered sunglasses.

Rotary buffer is just a cover 

Thank you both.

Greek powa!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

just wow i love this corsa:argie:fair play you have bought it up a treat fella


----------



## el_frydelino (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Job and great car!!!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is an outstanding outcome Kosta. I am sure it is well worth all the hours spent on it which were pure detailing fun more than anything else. 
Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great detail and pictures/presentation. A joy to read  :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Cracking car mate and lovely work, but be careful what you post as it's against forum rules to post any paid work and any work coming from a business, paid or not :thumb:


I can confirm that Kostas is a pure amateur with great love for detailing, having tested many different products over the past years, helping many members of cardetailing.gr with his knowledge and by sharing his products.

His results and love for photography make all his projects look 100% professionally while he remains a truly amateur fan of detailing.

Kostas and Kostas, cracking job guys, absolutely perfect, keep on detailing m8s :wave:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

couldn't have said it better Demetrios, thank you for your kind comments, I'm always inspired by people like you who have pure love for this hobby of ours.

Thanks again!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

The little Corsa is certainly packing a punch!!

great job, great photography.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW, amazing work, beautiful work & I bet the owner is very, very pleased. AMAZING


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Really nice work , amazing fotos Mr Kostas :thumb:

μπραβο σας :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Nice detail Job + pictures and presentation from Both Kostas !


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

great work mate :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------

